# Emerald Green Drink Hershkowitz's Beverage's Bottle - Need Help!



## artmaker115 (Apr 4, 2016)

Anyone have any possible history on this company or bottle. I haven't located anything. Thanks! 

New to this site and don't know how to post images.

Drink Hershkowitz's Beverages

Bottom marked:

Stock's Bottling Wks. I and the numbers  C22 Also has a capital R in a triangle. Bottom of body marked Contents 7 Fl. Oz. Schenectady, NY

Heavy bottle. Heavier than an old Coke bottle....and NFS...yet


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 4, 2016)

Hello, welcome.
This is probably the guy, the dates seem right.  HERE
This one is for sale and has pictures. EBAY


----------



## artmaker115 (Apr 4, 2016)

Wow! Thanks Eric! I did see the one on Ebay but mine is nicer...lol. lt's really a nice green bottle. Is there a way to post photos here?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 5, 2016)

Some instructions are HERE . I hope they help.


----------



## artmaker115 (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks again Eric! I did see that but it's not available as a "reply" option. Looks like l have to start a separate thread. Hopefully l will get some time to figure it out. Someone offered to purchase the bottle but l want to get some feedback before l make a mistake.


----------



## artmaker115 (Apr 5, 2016)

Does anyone have an idea of value on this piece. Eric was kind enough to send along a local newspaper article for the gentleman's obituary. I'm guessing that puts this bottle around the mid to late 1930's. Possibly earlier. View attachment 170634


----------



## artmaker115 (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## nhpharm (Apr 5, 2016)

Looks like it is scuffed up pretty good?  It appears to be a hard to find bottle, but I'm not sure the demand is there.  The market for these embossed 1930's sodas seems very soft.  I'd say $20 is fair.


----------



## botlguy (Apr 5, 2016)

Overall a nice collectible bottle but I agree that those vintage soda bottles are not selling well. I've tried several and got little response. You might be able to generate quite a collection of these at a reasonable price.
Jim


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 5, 2016)

I was interested enough to do some searching but got the rude awakening that it was time to go to work. Anyway I found a few things that may help. In the 1925 bottlers encyclopedia John H Stock was listed there. I did that and got places like researching Electric City Bottling works. Apparently that came first, HERE
 The C22 may be the year of making but I'm not sure if that was something Reed Glass did (R in triangle). The year may not align because he may have been just a partner in the company before he bought it. That's just speculation.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 5, 2016)

You may also want to look into George Weller. HERE. This is why research cam be so frustrating.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm gonna move this to the "soda" section. Some of the hardcore knowers only reside there.


----------



## artmaker115 (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks everyone! I'm from Schenectady, New York...General Electric would be the major employer back then and a bottling company called the Electric City makes sense and was probably bought out. Anyway, thanks!!! I guess l will take the guy up on his offer. Again,  much appreciated for the help and patience for a newbie!


----------



## artmaker115 (Apr 5, 2016)

That's pretty cool because the original Weller business was literally around the corner from where l live now! I've been in this neighborhood for almost 20 years and have yet to go to the Historical Society. That's in my neighborhood too. I need to go soon. Thanks Eric!!


----------

